# 2020 puyalup swapmeet info is here now!!!!



## redline1968 (Jan 15, 2020)

Red hot just in I'm posting this flyer for you might be able to use it for registration not sure but this is what's going down  looks like MOTORCYCLE swap is included Awsome!..I'm in thi is year. Like I said earlier don't know of any other spring or any vintage bike swaps in Washington ...no I won't bring my hawthorne motorbike then... it stays in 2 weeks if no sale.sorry....


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 12, 2020)

Bump 30 days to go


----------

